
Why can't you collapse threads on HN? - tangled_zans
I&#x27;m aware that there&#x27;s a plugin to do that, but I&#x27;m curious as to why the devs made this design choice at all?<p>It seems like a reasonable feature for a news site. Is there some advantage to not have collapsible threads?
======
eecks
It's a basic site with basic features. The login page is just a blank white
page with text boxes.

For further reading:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7218528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7218528)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8297695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8297695)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1510615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1510615)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441902)

Found with the search box that is at the bottom of the page. Wouldn't it make
more sense for the search box to be at the top of the page?

